

IE6 Funeral in Denver - leave a remembrance - sp332
http://ie6funeral.com/

======
rbanffy
Quick. Shot it with a silver bullet. In the head. Ram a wooden stake through
its heart. Just in case, fill its mouth with salt and sew its lips shut.

Make sure the coffin is made of lead. Pour no less than 6 feet of concrete
around it. Mark it clearly so as nobody ever tries to open it.

~~~
Kwast
hehehe

------
raheemm
It'd be nice to hear a eulogy from an actual IE6 developer.

------
adrianwaj
Is IE8 backwards compatible with IE6? Doesn't that hold the browser back? If
someone isn't writing for IE6, does than mean IE8 won't be fully utilized?

~~~
sp332
IE7 and IE8 have an IE6 compatibility mode, which is normally not used unless
the page is really broken. What's funny/sad is that "IE6 mode" is not 100% the
same as IE6's rendering, so for a while web developers were afraid that they
would have to support IE6, IE7, and "IE6 mode", but there was such an outcry
that MS changed the defaults and it's almost never an issue in real life.

------
webology
I look forward to the day that stop keeping IE6 alive by talking about it.
First rule of fight club...

~~~
IgorPartola
Never going to happen. IE6 is infamous. I plan on telling my grandkids about
it : ).

~~~
lmkg
"You kids have it so easy these days with your fancy browsers. In my day, we
had to wait 15 seconds for IE6 to start up from a cold boot, and when it
finally got started, it could barely handle CSS selectors unless you stayed up
all night coding around it, and it lasted 10 minutes before crashing! And we
were _grateful_ for those 10 minutes! But you couldn't wouldn't appreciate it,
with your fancy SVG graphics and canvas elements. Canvas! Pfah! We never
dreamed of canvas! Let me tell you about something called Flash...."

------
doskir
I will spit on its grave.

------
vladocar
Time spend for talking(bitching) about IE6 dead > Time spend for IE6 fixing

~~~
momoro
I've spent about 2 hours total bitching about IE6. I've spent entire nights
trying to make things work in IE6.

IE6 typically takes 10 minutes - 6 hours to get things working in. Even just
the act of having to make sure that things work in itself takes time.

@time_spent_bitching += 1.minute

